# You know you're a 90's kid if...



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You had a Furby or knew someone who had one.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I saw the commercials, wanted one, but never had one.... QQ


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

You watched Fox Kids on a daily basis


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Beanie babies! So many goddamned beanie babies. I still have trash bags full of 'em somewhere...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You know you're a 90's kid if...

...you can't remember the 90s.

but I remember 
(some of it)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> You know you're a 90's kid if...
> 
> ...you can't remember the 90s.
> 
> ...


That's sad mate, deeply saddening.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

When this show scared the pants off you...I had to watch it with my Mum.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ghostwriter


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you know this show reference:


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

...or:


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbys scared me. They would wake you up in the middle of the night.

You know you're a 90s kid if...you were a big fan of the Spice Girls ( I was!)


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Your friday nights consisted of watching TGIF, and saturday nights watching SNICK.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You had some of these:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(You know you're an 80's kid if you thought "uhhh... that's a Mogwai" the first time you saw a Furby.)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

probably offline said:


> (You know you're an 80's kid if you thought "uhhh... that's a Mogwai" the first time you saw a Furby.)


They made Furby Gizmo's too


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This was on on Saturday mornings !


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you know what this is from, and you loved it


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You had this:










Before you had CDs


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

-You remember the Chicago Bulls actually being good.
-You wanted to stab Furby in the eyes
-Chistina Aguilera gave you your first boner
-Playing Ocarina of Time made you want to wer a green tunic and play with the nearest knife and pretend you were link. (Yeah, I know I'm weird)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

When VHS and Beta Max reigned supreme, we had no DVDs 'cause they were for the wealthy.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Internet was still primitive, you had floppy disks.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> They made Furby Gizmo's too


not impressed


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy1990 said:


> You had a Furby or knew someone who had one.


They are CUH-REEPY!

Why do they look like they have three eyes?

Now, the Cabbage Patch Kid, that was THE toy in 1983-1984.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You begged your parents for this stuff:


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> They are CUH-REEPY!
> 
> Why do they look like they have three eyes?
> 
> Now, the Cabbage Patch Kid, that was THE toy in 1983-1984.


The apparent third eye was a motion sensor so they could interact with you.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> If you know what this is from, and you loved it


Lol I loved that game! Thanks for reminding me 
I wonder if I still have it somewhere...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You know that before she was a teenage witch, Melissa Joan Hart was Clarissa.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

There wasn't much else that made you happier than to hear this tune come on TV:


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

You have a few Tamagotchis buried somewhere.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

When your Mum only bought these once in a while and they were a saviour for field trips


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> There wasn't much else that made you happier than to hear this tune come on TV:


Hell yeah Rugrats was my ****.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy1990 said:


> The apparent third eye was a motion sensor so they could interact with you.


They should have put it in one of the eyes.....or preferably both.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Borophyll said:


>


Kelly Kapowski and the Saved by the Bell characters are all my age. In real life, they are between one year younger and two years older than me.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

you put aside your east/west coast hatred once tupac and biggie went down

also, you used Netscape to browse the internet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy1990 said:


>


Boy oh boy, wouldn't you know it! I didn't get DSL until 2004!

I remember my dad screaming about that.....at one point he had the right to. One month's phone bill was $400 and the next was $350.....long distance modem lines!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You saluted your shorts...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You remember everyone panicking for the upcoming Y2K event:


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Your parents pied you in the face and no one called DYFS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cmed said:


> you put aside your east/west coast hatred once tupac and biggie went down
> 
> also, you used Netscape to browse the internet


:lol April 4, 1995. The first day I even got on the Internet as a Computer Science student at school. Netscape was the browser. Kinda neat to be on a campus next to a world-renowned air force base.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyguy1990 said:


> You remember everyone panicking for the upcoming Y2K event:


I actually remember a seminar in college on this - 1993-1994, my freshman year. Yeah, they thought ahead.

I did a research paper on this in 1996. It wasn't much.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mobile phones were for the wealthy, only toward the end of the decade did more people start purchasing them...even if you had them they used analog and reception was awful.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

The proud family!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You remember this image, and you remember where you where when you saw it on the tv.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Nickelodeon slime! And angry beavers


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

When you remember that you could actually go to the airport terminal to greet/say good-bye to loved ones.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

The words "Hootie and the Blowfish" still make you cringe.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> That's sad mate, deeply saddening.


In my defence I was born in the year of _Friends_. Lets see if you can work that one out!

My contribiution - a whole host of family friendly sitcoms: 









*And you know you were a kid in the 90s when you didn't have Satellite Navigation and had to use a map eek) when driving for hours through Western Europe - I've lived through the dark ages you know!!! Pity me!!!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Furbys where ****ing awesome :yes


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot Sister Sister










and Clueless


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Ringpops!!!!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> *And you know you were a kid in the 90s when you didn't have Satellite Navigation and had to use a map eek) when driving for hours through Western Europe - I've lived through the dark ages you know!!! Pity me!!!


I know all about the Western Europe bit. I lived in Spain during a portion of the 90's so road trips were an adventure. I can't remember how my family and I ever made it around, or even found our way to Portugal and even Andorra a few times.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dungarees


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

cmed said:


> you put aside your east/west coast hatred once tupac and biggie went down
> 
> also, you used Netscape to browse the internet


Ah yes Netscape I was wondering what the hell that old browser I used before Firefox or chrome where around was called.

That's just sad that Internet Explorer has and always will be the ****tiest browser ever :|


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I know all about the Western Europe bit. I lived in Spain during a portion of the 90's so road trips were an adventure. I can't remember how my family and I ever made it around, or even found our way to Portugal and even Andorra a few times.


Just one question: Is Portugal (and Lisbon in particular) nice? 
We once drove to Stuttgart (via France --> Switzerland for some reason when it would have been quicker to go direct) to buy a car, and then ended up not buying the car and driving all the way home. I miss those days.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Just one question: Is Portugal (and Lisbon in particular) nice?
> We once drove to Stuttgart (via France --> Switzerland for some reason when it would have been quicker to go direct) to buy a car, and then ended up not buying the car and driving all the way home. I miss those days.


Yeah, Lisbon and all Portugal are lovely...last I was there was in '98 before they joined the EU I believe. Although, if you ever visit don't talk in Spanish around them, only English. There is a bitterness between the two countries.

Also, the Western-most point in continental Europe, Caiscais, is very close; so it is worth a visit.

Plus it is one of the least expensive places in the EU to visit...at least back in '98 it was.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you remember using Francs, the Deutschmark, Lira, or Pesetas as currency before the Euro was set as the standard currency by the EU!


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Four words:

Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I miss floppy disks despite having less storage capacity they where just more... elegant than Flash drives or disks :yes


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> You had a Furby or knew someone who had one.


NO

I kept trying to lose mine, it ended up in the christmas decorations box in the loft just above my bed. Every night it went off at about 2 in the morning and I could hear it through the ceiling. It sounds horrifying when the batteries start to die.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> I miss floppy disks despite having less storage capacity they where just more... elegant than Flash drives or disks :yes


For that express purpose I decided to store a lab report on it; alas, there was not enough space...at least I have the memories.

I still have jpegs from my European excursions 95-98 stored on some floppys in the garage.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Some goodies from my short-lived time in the 90s.

Skorts.... :lol










Pogs....




























I never actually wore a WWJD bracelet but they were EVERYWHERE.

And last but not least...


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You know you're a 90s kid if you actually remember the 90s. :lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

So much nostalgia! It makes me have a lump in my throat lol. Pokemon and Pop music come to mind when I think of the 90's.

If you played Pokemon during the 90's, this should be pretty nostalgic:


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

You remember buying your first CD, when cassettes were beginning to fade out.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

*YOU HAD THIS:*









*BEFORE YOU BOUGHT THIS:*


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Parcius said:


> ...or:


Oh i loved to read these, they were so scary


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

shyguy1990 said:


> If you know what this is from, and you loved it


I had a friend who had this game, i was so envious... it was my favorite game ever but still i never had it on my own.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> If you know this show reference:


Yes! I've always watched this! Green monkeys, silver snakes lol...#reminiscing


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

indigoXdaisy said:


> You have a few Tamagotchis buried somewhere.


I remembered calling my dad at work and crying to him saying that my pet dog died. XD


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

If you remember this line.."By the power of Grayskull...I have the power!" (lightning flashes)


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

If you remember when...



















I was never too keen on these:











missingno said:


> *ITT thread people claiming to be a 90's kid despite not even being alive for all of it
> Cut off is 1988 possibly 89 if you want to push it.
> So many posers here*












*AND NOT THE GOOD KIND EITHER:*


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Or if you're throwing blue invisible inks on each others' uniform just for fun.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

And you're cool if you have a Baby G or ring watches...


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

ITT thread people claiming to be a 90's kid despite not even being alive for all of it
Cut off is 1988 possibly 89 if you want to push it.
So many posers here


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I loved my ferbie!!!! It was green and it told me "be qua" LOL my mom laughed when it would suck my finger and say "mmmmm" now i want to go buy one.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

missingno said:


> ITT thread people claiming to be a 90's kid despite not even being alive for all of it
> Cut off is 1988 possibly 89 if you want to push it.
> So many posers here


That's what you think. You don't have to be alive throughout the whole decade to have lived through it. Even though my memories come from the mid to late 90's, it's still the 90's. I loved the 90's despite what anyone says, it was my favorite decade. It reminds me of a simpler time when we were kids, and my favorite music and cartoons come from the 90's. Let's all agree that the 90's decade was awesome.:yes


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

You know you're a 90's kid if you can pass this quiz- _90's Catch Phrases

_*you don't have to type in answers in order


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

whatevzers said:


> That's what you think. You don't have to be alive throughout the whole decade to have lived through it. Even though my memories come from the mid to late 90's, it's still the 90's. I loved the 90's despite what anyone says, it was my favorite decade. It reminds me of a simpler time when we were kids, and my favorite music and cartoons come from the 90's. Let's all agree that the 90's decade was awesome.:yes


Sorry no one born in 1990 or later will ever be a true 90's kid just a wannabe. Truth hurts deal with it. This might be more relevant to you


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

missingno said:


> Sorry no one born in 1990 or later will ever be a true 90's kid just a wannabe. Truth hurts deal with it. This might be more relevant to you


u jus jealous cos u missed out on the 80s Mr.1987! or thereabouts 
and you got demoted to the 90s

funny thing is i used to play sonic on the segamegadrivethingy 
and encarta was my dictionary

we're all "wannabes"


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> u jus jealous cos u missed out on the 80s Mr.1987! or thereabouts
> and you got demoted to the 90s
> 
> funny thing is i used to play sonic on the segamegadrivethingy
> ...


Sorry brah emulators don't count. You weren't even alive when the sega megadrive was released. Ya 87 for me no jelly for not being a 80's kid no need I'm a legit 90's kid no need to be a wannabe.

You will never be a 90's kid


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

missingno said:


> Sorry brah emulators don't count. You weren't even alive when the sega megadrive was released. Ya 87 for me no jelly for not being a 80's kid no need I'm a legit 90's kid no need to be a wannabe.
> You will never be a 90's kid


brah? not very 90s now is it - gotta keep in line with this thread 
i would be jealous, screw the 90s the 80s looked so much better i'll say that now no regrets i stand by what i said. i'll never be a 90s kid because i was born in the 90s???????????etc. makes no sense - i was alive! I was in my mother's womb!!

+ How DARE you use my trade mark GIF - that GIF made me who I am today!!! 








Furthermore,








in the 90s


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


>


N64 + Ocorina of time= Best thing ever!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I'm sorry for that.

Good Burger anyone?









oh yes








^ she's not from the 90s, I just needed an excuse to post this GIF


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

whatevzers said:


> So much nostalgia! It makes me have a lump in my throat lol. Pokemon and Pop music come to mind when I think of the 90's.
> 
> If you played Pokemon during the 90's, this should be pretty nostalgic:


I don't think I'd be considered a 90's kid but that video...damn. It made me legitimately sad.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Best decade in NBA and NHL


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

You remember having wars with these


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

You can recite the song from "Salute Your Shorts"


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> N64 + Ocorina of time= Best thing ever!


Agreed.  I grew up on Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Enemy Within said:


> Best decade in NBA and NHL


Sorry to be a stickler, but that's an '80s poster. Muggsy and Manute both left the Bullets after the '87-'88 season. :b

Now _this_ is '90s NBA:










And this:






:yes


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

missingno said:


> Sorry no one born in 1990 or later will ever be a true 90's kid just a wannabe. Truth hurts deal with it. This might be more relevant to you


lol Whatevs man. I am what I say I am, not what you say I am.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> I don't think I'd be considered a 90's kid but that video...damn. It made me legitimately sad.


IKR? It brings back memories. Sometimes, I wish I could go back :blank


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

missingno said:


> ITT thread people claiming to be a 90's kid despite not even being alive for all of it
> Cut off is 1988 possibly 89 if you want to push it.
> So many posers here


I gotta say that I agree with this. I was born in 89 and definitely think I'm pushing it as a '90s kid' though my brother born in 86 considers me one. The earliest music I can remember was around when Spice Girls - Wannabe was really popular, I don't know how people 2-3 or more years younger can remember that song or others around that time or earlier.

I consider a 90s kid as someone who spent more than half of their kid years (5-13ish) in the 90s decade. Not that it bothers me too greatly that younger people claim to be 90s kids, I just don't understand how they were aware on some of the things mentioned in this thread.

I do enjoy reading the battles over the right to claim to be a 90s kid or not.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

anonymid said:


> Sorry to be a stickler, but that's an '80s poster. Muggsy and Manute both left the Bullets after the '87-'88 season. :b
> 
> Now _this_ is '90s NBA:
> 
> ...


No problem. 

I just grab a picture to show how cool NBA was back then, you could have a little guy in a big man's world. Funny moment :


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

So many things from the 90's to choose, I can't. But this post rocks!


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

CWe said:


> So many things from the 90's to choose, I can't. But this post rocks!


Thanks, I was hoping to create some nostalgia from the good old days.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

PUSH POPS!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wooooooowwwwww!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

and






skabad ba bee doo doodle doo! :banana


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This gave ma a FU****g NIGHTMARE when I was about 7 or 8........


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

UK People Only !!!

Mama likes a nice *cod piece*, that doesn't swim in grease,!

Mama does a mean drum stick without no oil slick! 






ahh i could go on forever uploading these.........


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> This gave ma a FU****g NIGHTMARE when I was about 7 or 8........


*FRENCH AND SAUNDERS PARODY!!!!!!!!!*






*Actually probably anything from F&S is 90s.*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ LOl!

OK Another one, UK people! Ive gotta stop this!





 wow!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

UK kids show........remembered!






dah dah ( *clap) dah dah dah (*clap) FU** Yeah!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

One for the Aussies, and imported to the UK as well. Very weird show!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> One for the Aussies, and imported to the UK as well. Very weird show!


Best show evar!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

KILOBRAVO said:


> One for the Aussies, and imported to the UK as well. Very weird show!


You got the theme song stuck in my head before even clicking play on the video.

I wasn't even really much of a fan of the show either, but its so catchy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm more of a 2000's kid tbh, but for the hell of it:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

another UK people one:


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no no no no no no no no , There's no lyrics! lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

next.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

This was the one I got, and I still have it, but I dont think its working now!
I had all the star wars trilogy, rock 'n' roll racing, R type etc..........

you can download Snes 9X emulator and play all these old gamed on your PC.! Urban Strike, Desert Strike , Starwing etc....wooooo!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

If you read all of the Goosebumps books and remember when MTV had anything to actually do with music!


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pete & Pete.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Doom 2

















Wolfenstein 3d


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

...You remember the catch phrase "Not the mama"


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

...you remember the catch phrase: "Did i do that?"


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Home Improvement


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone remember Stick Stickly?


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Also, Homeward Bound. The greatest movie on this earth.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

You know what "The Swat Kats" is. :clap


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Saturday mornings on BBC!!!!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

wow!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I HATED this show, but if you are a TRUE 90'S KID you gottA take the rough with the smooth, (and it was mostly smooth) ahhhhh!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

JESUS! Even the theme tune to this had me hyper as a kid even before the show started! (key change up, faster, key change up faster YEAH!)


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

You know you're a 90's kid if Jaleel White (Urkel) IS Sonic the Hedgehog to you

btw, you kids born during the 90's: you guys missed out on the best part of the 90's. Early 90's!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

sebastian1 said:


> You know you're a 90's kid if Jaleel White (Urkel) IS Sonic the Hedgehog to you
> 
> btw, you kids born during the 90's: you guys missed out on the best part of the 90's. Early 90's!


:agree

that's when the acid started wearing off and the mdma started kicking XD


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

You look at this thread and feel nostalgic and miss the nineties.


----------



## Rhian (Feb 9, 2013)

Things I remember from the 90s:

Polly Pocket (the real ones that actually fit in your pockets!)
Power Rangers
Puppy/Kitty Surprise
My Little Pony (okay, so this is probably more an 80s thing, but I had soo many)
Beast Wars (or in Canada, Beasties, awful name)
Reboot


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Boy oh boy, wouldn't you know it! I didn't get DSL until 2004!
> 
> I remember my dad screaming about that.....at one point he had the right to. One month's phone bill was $400 and the next was $350.....long distance modem lines!


I had dial up till like, 2006. Lol. Yeah i accidentally made the phone bill go up to $300 once, cause i didn't know it would. That was bad.


----------



## mosu (Feb 8, 2013)

Dat nostalgia


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

If you've ever died of dysentery.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

how can you miss the 90's if you were born in 1990 lol. I just remember being a kid, and that sucked *** lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was a freshman in high school at the turn of 1990 (9th grade). I saw the whole thing. :lol

The latter half of the 90s wasn't as good as the first half, though.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^lol I was about to reiterate that same point to DubnRun. So you're a Gen X'er huh? You got to experience the grunge movement. That's cool. I didn't learn about grunge until we finally got cable in the late 90's (we were poor. Or my dad was cheap, I dunno) and heard about it on VH1.



Bawsome said:


> :agree
> 
> that's when the acid started wearing off and the mdma started kicking XD


So you were dropping acid and X in elementary school?














Rhian said:


> Things I remember from the 90s:
> 
> Polly Pocket (the real ones that actually fit in your pockets!)
> *Power Rangers*
> ...


Remember the PR toy shortages? My brother and I drove our parents nuts looking for those toys!


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

There's so much, it's like my life ended in the 90s, so that's pretty much where all my nostalgia is. First half was better than the last though.

How about Levi Jeans turning "Spaceman" into a #1 for only god knows how many weeks on the trot :-


----------



## Plasticmarsbars (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone remember push popsicles? I wonder if theyre even in production still.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Omg yes dude, those were awesome! I want one now 

Anyone else ever consume:
Breyer's rainbow ice cream
Taco Bell chilito
Crystal Pepsi


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Plasticmarsbars said:


> Anyone remember push popsicles? I wonder if theyre even in production still.


Those were my favorite when i was a kid. I would always get my mom to buy them for me from the ice cream truck that used to come here.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

That cringeworthy "don't push me, push a push-pop" line everyone would say. Those push pops were great though, I usually can't resist buying one whenever I see them in a shop. still.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

I totally forgot about oregon trail. I sucked at that game.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

you know you're a 90's kid when you condescendingly tell everyone else "no. you arnt a real 90's kid. the 90's was better."


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you find yourself laughing at this;

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/rave-culture-a-handy-guide-for-middle-america


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I want to go back damnit!

HA I had these:









I was born in 84 so I am a true 90's kid. I think anyway nostalgia overload........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

lyssado707 said:


> There wasn't much else that made you happier than to hear this tune come on TV:


Followed by Doug. Or was Doug before. ahh . I hate the 2000's esp the 2010's


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If you remember this.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

shyguy1990 said:


> When this show scared the pants off you...I had to watch it with my Mum.


I love this show! Just looking at all the posts made me miss the 90's so much...I love the 90's!


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

*I love all duck movies!*


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

if you grew up in the 90s


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

If you wish Nickelodeon still had shows likes Guts, Figure it out, all that, and Legends of the Hidden Temple.


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

if you played with creepy crawlers or easy bake ovens!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ^ LOl!
> 
> OK Another one, UK people! Ive gotta stop this!
> 
> ...





KILOBRAVO said:


> UK kids show........remembered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god you're posting all the best things!!!!

The singer in the wotsits add (Captain Sensible) I've seen him live recently 

And LOVED Danny John Jules from both Maid Marian and her merry men and Red Dwarf! Both shows a big part of my childhood, especially being from Nottingham.

You should've posted this one with the epic Andi Peters at the start! If only Ed the Duck was in this clip too...






A few of my memories of the 90's

Zig and Zag










GMTV and Mr Motivator










Red Dwarf






Bottom






Harry Enfield


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


Yes, these eventually got banned in school. Slap on bracelets were banned too. I was only 6 when these were popular, so I don't remember how they did get popular. Anyone know the background on why wearing soothers around your neck was a thing? I had a yellow one.

I remember pretty much everything from this thread. I still have my old super nintendo.

I do agree with who is a 90's kid and who isn't. It would be the same as me trying to say I am an 80's kid even though I was born in 86.

Edit to add my super nintendo. Old and dirty, but I've had it since I was 5 or 6.


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

TV growing up. Anybody remember these shows?

Tales from the Crypt






Courage the Cowardly Dog






Goosebumps


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mid20sgirl said:


> Anyone know the background on why wearing soothers around your neck was a thing?


It was a rave thing in the beginning and then it became mainstream(along with many other things).


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Remember pogs?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

You grew up playing Spyro/Crash or the Legend of Zelda.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

apx24 said:


> You grew up playing Spyro/Crash or the Legend of Zelda.


 Yeah boiii :lol 
The first Spyro game was one of the many highlights of my childhood ^.^


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nice mention on zig and zag,maid marrion ,red dwarf and bottom. all favourites for me as a kid too .some other uk tv shows I remember















































^ this was on really late on itv, used to set the vcr to record it.

and of course neighbours! I always watched the show in the 90's.






^(warning only watch the above if you fancy a nostalgia overdose, I forgot how cheesy the theme tune was lol)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yeah boiii :lol
> The first Spyro game was one of the many highlights of my childhood ^.^


I still have that game with my PS1, the first three Spyro PS1 games are amongst the best games ever made


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

apx24 said:


> I still have that game with my PS1, the first three Spyro PS1 games are amongst the best games ever made


Wasnt a big fan of the sequels but the first one was legendary beyond measure ^.^ (I have it too :b)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Wasnt a big fan of the sequels but the first one was legendary beyond measure ^.^ (I have it too :b)


Spyro 2 and Spyro 3 are better games, but I prefer the first one because it is legendary, like you said. The PS2 ones suck though lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

The original spyro games where ****ing awesome


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Spyro 2 and Spyro 3 are better games, but I prefer the first one because it is legendary, like you said. The PS2 ones suck though lol.


Nice gif 
The sequels didnt really do it for me although I prefered 2 over 3..
The first one just had a kind of magic to it.. Probably because, like I said, it brings back childhood memories :boogie


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

You were fixated by glitter balls!


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


>


LOL it's still like that at my house.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ wow, dial-up service still exists?

You're a 90's kid if you got up at 7 am on Saturdays to watch this


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Yes, 
Dial-up still exists. My family's house surprisingly still has it and I know a few other people in my area that also still have it.

We can't watch any youtube videos or download any heavy content because it would screw up the computer. Whenever there's a big update we have to leave it on all night to download because it can take several hours. And it's annoying that whenever you dial up to the internet it can take up to 10 minutes just to load a page, and of course you can't go on if someone's on the phone.

Luckily I have high-speed at my apartment because I'm away from home most of the week :teeth.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

-You remember the mini-disc player/recorder. even knew someone who had one.
-You remember why wearing a black trench-coat suddenly became stigmatized.
-You remember when Metallica had credibility.
-You remember spending time hanging out at a record store.
-Doc Martin boots was a must have item.
-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie sticks, dial up, pokemon, lisa frank stuff, wonder balls


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> pixie sticks, dial up, pokemon, lisa frank stuff, wonder balls


Never heard of those things (except pokémon and dial up of course)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

apx24 said:


> Never heard of those things (except pokémon and dial up of course)


Must be US things then.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Winston the creepy butler stalking you around the house in Tomb Raider.









And then you'd always have to lock him in the freezer to get rid of him!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Charmander said:


> Winston the creepy butler stalking you around the house in Tomb Raider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how everyone seems to have had that idea XD when I was younger I thought it was just me, but then after there was a facebook group and I got talking to other people who'd played it I realised that this was a common thing. XD

I still associate the sound of china rattling with him and his tea tray


----------



## punkrabbit (Mar 11, 2013)

muncheros, remember those chips... yummmm
happy pants, reebok pumps ,

















sim city , police quest , wolfenstien lol

great thread!!!! makes me happy (and a bit sad) mostly happy tho


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> dial up


beeeeeeeep.....beeep beep beep beep bip beep biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii crrrrrrrr chhhhhh BEEEEEEP


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

/\ summed it up perfectly!


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

power rangers! sorry if someone has said this already





































generation game lol










does anyone remember sunset beach?










blind date with cilla black. classic.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

*La da dee la da da...

*


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Aah, this thread brings back so many great memories! I have a few things to add too:

You remember everyone in your class having one of these, and getting really upset when they died










Saturday mornings meant watching this






Followed by this






And how about Sabrina The Teenage Witch?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

shyguy1990 said:


> Internet was still primitive, you had floppy disks.


I still have all my floppy discs with stuff saved on them :lol I don't have a floppy disc drive on my current pc I do on my laptop, but that's sort of busted (I dropped it and it messed up the charging bit so now it will only charge if the cable is held at just the right angle.) I should probably back that stuff up soon D:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

apx24 said:


> Spyro 2 and Spyro 3 are better games, but I prefer the first one because it is legendary, like you said. The PS2 ones suck though lol.


I cannot begin to explain how much I loved Spyro. When I found out the fourth game wasn't coming out on ps1 I cried (because I didn't have a ps2 at the time) bit sad  but I was an odd child.. Of course when I finally did get a ps2 and played it, it was rubbish. The development team had changed, and I read much more recently that universal studios (or someone like that) in charge rushed the project a lot so it had a number of issues at release. Including of course the fact there was only one world D:

But no Spyro 1 <3 :3


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

citizen_erased said:


> And how about Sabrina The Teenage Witch?


Best cast there (aside from Valerie, worst best friend ever). It got worse when she went to college and then work.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

...if you thought you were badass for rocking the mushroom cut.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

citizen_erased said:


> Aah, this thread brings back so many great memories! I have a few things to add too:
> 
> You remember everyone in your class having one of these, and getting really upset when they died


omfg i loved tamaguchi!!! :afr i was freaky about them, had like 10 pieces :yes and i wanted more but parents were getting angry =P


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

citizen_erased said:


> Saturday mornings meant watching this


Chums!


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

Monotony said:


> If you remember this.


.....*cries*
I used to like RUN home from school to catch Gundam Wing. 
I STILL LOVE DUO MAXWELL DEARLY

To the *** that posted gigapets I WAS GONNA POST THAT DAMMIT!!
I NEED A GIGAPET AGAAAAAAAAAAAAIN
I hate this thread it makes me sad.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


>


None of these songs were in the '90s


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pocket rockers anyone? I had the Bangles one!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pocket_Rockers


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably in the minority but I preferred the Digimon shows over pokemon


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

Jeez dude. :lol


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow boost of nostalgia


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank god someone put hey arnold. I still watch the movie every once in a while  
Sega genesis
Sega genesis handheld- those might have been from the 80s but I loved them when I was a kid

Beanie Babies- still have all mine  lol


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Elleire said:


> Beanie babies! So many goddamned beanie babies. I still have trash bags full of 'em somewhere...


Oops, didn't see that lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Of course I didn't get to read this one but still something quite similar from a Finnish gaming magazine.










"Mom, can I have a Nintendo Ultra 64, mom? But mom, it has 64 bits, mom! It has ****ing 64 BITS, 64 BITS, 64 BITS, SIXTYFOUR, bihtc!...and it ain't a jaguar"

edit.
Haha, found this from cinemassacre.com










:nw THE BITS


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, one more reason to choose the Ultra 64. Square and Nintendo :love










:eek


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

donald duck comics <33









somebodyy stop meee!!


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I swear my school had an underground market for these...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I had a furby but my dad threw it into the wall. 

Not joking. He put a hole in the wall with a furby. Was smashed never got to play with it again. 

lots of nostalgia in here.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Keith said:


> ...You remember the catch phrase "Not the mama"


Mm yes I remember that show.


----------

